# Female Rockets Fans - count off!



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay it was recently stated in another post that the Rockets board has the most female posters.. I figure we should all sound off.. add your name and number if you are a woman *males with a girly personality don't count!! LOL

so here we go!

Hayesfan = female...that makes me #1


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Okay it was recently stated in another post that the Rockets board has the most female posters..


which post, I wonder? :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Did I say that? I believe so. 
I think it is this post:http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3553713&postcount=20
Yo HayesFan, put the list of the Rockets girls in your sig please. I will really appreciate.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

We have quite a few female fans, cometsbiggestfan, tracielovescomets, debarge, hayesfan. i think the average number of female fans on every other forum on bbb.net except this one is 0.5 females per board. XD


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Gotham2krazy are you Asian? I always find Asian doing the XD sign. It's a smilie right?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Did I say that? I believe so.
> I think it is this post:http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3553713&postcount=20
> Yo HayesFan, put the list of the Rockets girls in your sig please. I will really appreciate.


I can do that! :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> We have quite a few female fans, cometsbiggestfan, tracylovescomets, debarge, hayesfan. i think the average number of female fans on every other forum on bbb.net except this one is 0.5 females per board. XD


its tracie, not tracy


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I can do that! :biggrin:


Sweet, I love Girls!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i thought AmazingGrace was a dude this whole time...damn I was wrong


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Put me in. 

Yup, I'm a woman. 43-year old widow originally from Chad. Live in Houston with my wonderful partner Haneefa, my four dogs (Ignatius the Pomeranian-Alaskan Huskie cross, Bart the Komondor, and Tiny and Saguaro the Fila Brasileiros) and pet carpet snake, Carlton (he's harmless, though he did kill a rat once, which I can't say I was too upset about).

I guess this belongs in the "Getting to know each other" thread, but oh well.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Put me in.
> 
> Yup, I'm a woman. 43-year old widow originally from Chad. Live in Houston with my wonderful partner Haneefa, my four dogs (Ignatius the Pomeranian-Alaskan Huskie cross, Bart the Komondor, and Tiny and Saguaro the Fila Brasileiros) and pet carpet snake, Carlton (he's harmless, though he did kill a rat once, which I can't say I was too upset about).
> 
> I guess this belongs in the "Getting to know each other" thread, but oh well.


wow that came out of the blue, i swore u were a bloke :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Put me in.
> 
> Yup, I'm a woman. 43-year old widow originally from Chad. Live in Houston with my wonderful partner Haneefa, my four dogs (Ignatius the Pomeranian-Alaskan Huskie cross, Bart the Komondor, and Tiny and Saguaro the Fila Brasileiros) and pet carpet snake, Carlton (he's harmless, though he did kill a rat once, which I can't say I was too upset about).
> 
> I guess this belongs in the "Getting to know each other" thread, but oh well.


Hakeem, i can never tell if you are serious or joking, wow

And I'm actually Yao Maria, I made a typo when registering so it came out Yao Mania


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Hakeem, i can never tell if you are serious or joking, wow
> 
> And I'm actually Yao Maria, I made a typo when registering so it came out Yao Mania


:rofl:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't know what number this makes me, but I've been female as long as I can remember. My ex-boyfriend always says I'm the ultimate contridiction a fake tomboy (you seem like a tomboy but once you start talking you turn into a girly-girl). Can't a woman have Barbies and Transformers? Ps2 and pink clothes? Sensual but not sexual? I think so :biggrin: 

Big Ups to Hayesfan and all the other Rocket-chicks aboard... :clap: 

My question to the ladies, if you could be any character or superhero who would it be???_

Wonderwoman 
Cheetara
She-Ra
Supergirl
Catwoman
A Charlies' Angel
Alexis Carrington Colby Dexter
Lois Lane
Erica Caine
an X-Man (Storm Jean Grey Rogue Psylocke Firestar)

Thundercats HOOOOOOOOOooooo :wordyo: 
I chose a cross between Alexis and Firestar _ -set the world on fire.... :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> I don't know what number this makes me, but I've been female as long as I can remember. My ex-boyfriend always says I'm the ultimate contridiction a fake tomboy (you seem like a tomboy but once you start talking you turn into a girly-girl). Can't a woman have Barbies and Transformers? Ps2 and pink clothes? Sensual but not sexual? I think so :biggrin:


LOL that sounds like what people say about me. My younger brother and I were close growing up so I did the Gi Joes as well as Cabbage Patch Kids. I also had ribbons in my hair while I was climbing trees and beating the boys at bball!! Tomboy'ish girls unite! :biggrin: 



debarge said:


> Big Ups to Hayesfan and all the other Rocket-chicks aboard... :clap:


Back at ya babe!



debarge said:


> My question to the ladies, if you could be any character or superhero who would it be???


Okay this one was hard to choose, but I think I would like to be a mix between Rogue on Xmen and Sabrina on Charlie's Angels (or Alex on the new CA movies if you aren't familiar with the original cast)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Hakeem, i can never tell if you are serious or joking, wow
> 
> And I'm actually Yao Maria, I made a typo when registering so it came out Yao Mania


Yao Maria? That sounds like a girl's name. shouldnt it be like Maria Yao? hmm... we need an investigation team on "Yao Mania"
Code "Pink, for Girls" attention, Yao Mania on the Rockets board is suspected to be a girl. We need back up. Checked. 

Hakeen, you are in the girls club. Sweet. 
We all love you.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> I don't know what number this makes me, but I've been female as long as I can remember. My ex-boyfriend always says I'm the ultimate contridiction a fake tomboy (you seem like a tomboy but once you start talking you turn into a girly-girl). Can't a woman have Barbies and Transformers? Ps2 and pink clothes? Sensual but not sexual? I think so :biggrin:
> 
> Big Ups to Hayesfan and all the other Rocket-chicks aboard... :clap:
> 
> ...


im not a girl, but i choose storm.

why would anyone want to be rogue, she cant touch people.


btw, colored me surprised at hakeem. its too easy to assume people here are guys unless they tell you different, and normally i find out pretty early.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> I don't know what number this makes me, but I've been female as long as I can remember. My ex-boyfriend always says I'm the ultimate contridiction a fake tomboy (you seem like a tomboy but once you start talking you turn into a girly-girl). Can't a woman have Barbies and Transformers? Ps2 and pink clothes? Sensual but not sexual? I think so :biggrin:
> 
> Big Ups to Hayesfan and all the other Rocket-chicks aboard... :clap:
> 
> ...


Halle Berry :drool:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> im not a girl, but i choose storm.
> 
> why would anyone want to be rogue, she cant touch people.


But she is in my opinion the most powerful of the xmen. To be able to take on the strengths of anyone... that's my kind of power!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Stacie is here. 

And I'll be one of the Charlie's Angels if I had to choose.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I Start Fires said:


> its tracie, not tracy



Thanks for clearing that up. 

I'll be Lois Lane.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I think Hakeem was just kidding, no way is he a woman :wink:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> But she is in my opinion the most powerful of the xmen. To be able to take on the strengths of anyone... that's my kind of power!


other than the phoenix and professor x if he has to power to control minds, storm has the most impressive power of any of the xmen. completely controlling the weather is, IMO, cooler than being able to take peoples powers and if storm was use her powers, no way rogue could get any where near her.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> other than the phoenix and professor x if he has to power to control minds, storm has the most impressive power of any of the xmen. completely controlling the weather is, IMO, cooler than being able to take peoples powers and if storm was use her powers, no way rogue could get any where near her.



Okay then I wanna be rogue cause I like her personality best! LOL ;-)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Okay then I wanna be rogue cause I like her personality best! LOL ;-)


are you a strong willed southern belle?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

All of this retrospective is great. Awesome having so many ladies on the board.

I am a bit confused right now though. I thought this was basketballboards.net but, it feels more like an X-Men meets Charlies Angels Meet and Greet.

Man I hate when my boyz get eliminated from the playoffs months in advance. It makes for a long offseason.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Halle Berry :drool:


yeah, she fine.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> are you a strong willed southern belle?


My old username was rogue on here, then my pc crashed so I had to re-register. Rogue is the 'the bomb', our personaltiies fit her probably. She's intense southern pretty and tough and is always 'saving' everyone. Seeing how I never have sex I could always relate with her :biggrin: 
Storm is everybody's fav cuz she can regulate and is the 2nd commander, who wouldn't wanna be an egyptian amazon w/ the power to control the weather...

Lois Lane would be fun, Superman is your boyfriend??? :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think i vaguely remember rogue from when i joined.


on a related note, in case anyone doesnt know yet, im Pimped Out


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> All of this retrospective is great. Awesome having so many ladies on the board.
> 
> I am a bit confused right now though. I thought this was basketballboards.net but, it feels more like an X-Men meets Charlies Angels Meet and Greet.
> 
> Man I hate when my boyz get eliminated from the playoffs months in advance. It makes for a long offseason.


We will get back to our regularly scheduled bball talk when there is something to discuss - yes it is rather annoying.. I hate waiting. 

As for the xmen charlies angels thing... consider it a female segway, just smile and nod my friend, just smile and nod.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> I'll be Lois Lane.


I apologize


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

SMILING and NODDING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I apologize





:smile:


----------



## MissRose (May 22, 2006)

I am female number ? ... and a Houston Rockets fan. Well I guess I'll be Rogue since I am already too similar to her. It is great to see many female fans on here.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for including me. I must really be older than all of you because we didn't have female super heros when I was growing up.

I was a big tom-boy growing up with three brothers, so I guess you could just call me Jane.

Just think, I would be beautiful and get to hang with Tarzan...that ape-man :vbanana:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

MissRose said:


> I am female number ? ... and a Houston Rockets fan. Well I guess I'll be Rogue since I am already too similar to her. It is great to see many female fans on here.


Yeah that number thing never really worked, but I have you added to the sig! Welcome to the gang!

and Rogue rocks... Xmen 3 in theatres near you on Friday! LOL


----------



## MissRose (May 22, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Yeah that number thing never really worked, but I have you added to the sig! Welcome to the gang!
> 
> and Rogue rocks... Xmen 3 in theatres near you on Friday! LOL


 That's great HayesFan, can't wait to see X-Men 3 too.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> *Yeah that number thing never really worked*, but I have you added to the sig! Welcome to the gang!
> 
> and Rogue rocks... Xmen 3 in theatres near you on Friday! LOL


I guess you could allocate numbers in accordance with the date each of you joined the site, which seems to make the most sense. It would go something like this:

- *Cometsbiggestfan* is member no. 3882 (you can tell by each person's url of their user profile) and is thus *#1*
- *Tracielovescomets* is (naturally) no. 3883, and is therefore *#2*
- *4ever_bball_fan* no. 10666 *#3*
- *Debarge* no. 16771 *#4*
- *Hayesfan* you're no. 18254 *#5*
- *AmazingGrace* no. 18828 *#6* (proof I spent far too long doing this as I had to find a thread she started on the second page of the forum)
- *MissRose* no. 19561 *#7*

Alternatively you could scratch everything above and just pick your own numbers as if you guys all played together in the NBA.

Oh yeah, and I'm inclined to believe Hakeem is also female but I'm not 100% sure. If that's the case, Hakeem's site member no. 10740, making her(if she is a she) #4 and shifting everyone else below down one.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> I guess you could allocate numbers in accordance with the date each of you joined the site, which seems to make the most sense. It would go something like this:
> 
> - *Cometsbiggestfan* is member no. 3882 (you can tell by each person's url of their user profile) and is thus *#1*
> - *Tracielovescomets* is (naturally) no. 3883, and is therefore *#2*
> ...





You sir are correct. :smile:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> its tracie, not tracy


i hope ur talking bout someone other than tracy mcgrady cause if ur a rockets fan thats pretty sad if u dont really pay attention how is name is spelt


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^ it's about the Females we have on this Rockets board. Therefore in this thread there is nothing about Basketball. Tracie is a lovely female we have on this board, jealous? Didn't think so.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

melo4life said:


> i hope ur talking bout someone other than tracy mcgrady cause if ur a rockets fan thats pretty sad if u dont really pay attention how is name is spelt




He's talking about muah!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> He's talking about muah!


its moi


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I Start Fires said:



> its moi






Oh....meh


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Ignatius the Pomeranian-Alaskan Huskie cross,


I just noticed this.

Wow.  What a combination :raised_ey


----------



## god_in_23 (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL...another ways to draft Rockets girls?OK,let's go on!


----------

